# Looking for Widowmaker



## Wingspan (Apr 18, 2016)

Is Widowmaker mud boats still in business?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes Chuck still builds boats. This is his number 1-801-725-6507


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Thanks FM!!! Yes Sir, still very much in business and would love to help you out on a new build or just about anything else mud boat or airboat. You can give me a call or reach me on our FB page. Please don't message me here, I don't get on very often at all.

8017256507 or Facebook
Widow Maker Boats and Fabrication


Besides Building top quality custom hulls and fabrication work, we are a dealer for:

Hill Marine propeller
BPS parts and propeller
Wetlander slick coating
SEELITE LED
RPM Night Ranger LED
Dead On Coffin Blinds
HYDROTURF
CAMO SKINZ


----------

